# More letters about the Highway Patrol and dogs - News & Observer



## admin (Mar 27, 2006)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/5-0&fd=R&url=http://www.newsobserver.com/opinion/letters/story/1057100.html&cid=0&ei=NxMaSJzLDJTcywSLwb3jCw&usg=AFrqEze6Vaw9tfvUxS_iR-wJaiw8TbtUDw">More letters about the Highway Patrol and dogs</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>News & Observer, NC -</font> <nobr>14 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>He is a retired Washington Metropolitan Police K-9 officer/trainer and has been training and judging <b>K9</b> dogs for over 40 years. What has occurred with this <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

